# Chickens for sale- Knoxville TN area



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I have a mixed flock for sale in the Knoxville TN. area. There are some young hens and some older hens as well. I have 4 Aracaunas, 2 black (australorp?) 2 white speckled, 1 white that lays blue eggs but doesn't look like an aracauna, 2 red stars, a brown hen and a small bantam hen. They are in company with a beautiful white rooster. The first $25 can take them all. OBO!

If you are interested and are fairly local, you can contact me thru the board.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

PM'd you


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I placed the chickens with my neighbor last night.


----------

